# The Joker and my part in his downfall….EDIT: NEW BATGIRL TRAILER



## michaelv (Jul 8, 2015)

*EDIT: Just got hold of the Batgirl trailer,for those who might be interested. I think it's impressive. All the visual stuff we scored to is in there. Brings back memories.*

Now that the industrial-strength NDA has been lifted and I can talk about this without the fear of being abducted by the FBI, or aliens under the FBI's guidance, I can reveal to anyone who is remotely interested that last year I collaborated on a Warner Bros video game for Batman Arkham Knight. In association with composer, Brian D'Oliveira of La Hacienda Creative, we scored the DLC sections , Batgirl and Harley Quinn. I believe there is something else now in the pipeline, which will involve the Seattle Symphony.

The general methodology was I'd come up with a mockup in my studio, here in Montreal, and we'd get it approved ( from London and Burbank ) , then build on that at the La Hacienda studios with live instruments, developing themes, etc. It was a great and challenging experience.You wouldn't believe the amount of hours that went into the live elements. I realise that the clips don't really show that off too well, but the were some cinematics which let us stretch out and display our scoring licks. Below are some links to the game info.

As soon as I have the stereo mixes I will be uploading them to Sound Cloud ; that's why, right now, I'm posting this here, instead of the composition section. Thanks for anyone's interest…..






http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Batman-Arkham-Knight-DLC-Includes-Batgirl-Prequel-71661.html

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/06/batman-arkham-knight-batgirl-dlc

http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Ba...-Lets-You-Fight-Joker-Harley-Quinn-72866.html

http://www.superherohype.com/news/3...ls-for-batman-arkham-knight-revealed#/slide/1


----------



## michaelv (Jul 10, 2015)

An update for interested parties…..


----------



## Pedrero Rey (Jul 11, 2015)

I really like it! I've been checking your website and it is awesome! Following you on soundclound!  You seem to love mystery!


----------



## michaelv (Jul 13, 2015)

Pedrero Rey said:


> I really like it! I've been checking your website and it is awesome! Following you on soundclound!  You seem to love mystery!



Thank you ,Sir. Most appreciated.


----------

